# Check out this new HDTV.



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

This looks really cool. 
http://www.cinematicviewingexperience.com/

I wonder if a 21:9 screen will catch on? Of course I will have to see what this new strech for the broadcast channels looks like but, something like this may be in my future if it looks good. What do ya'll think about it?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It could be cool for movies & gaming. Heck, I used to HATE 16:9 and though 4:3 was better. I've since realized I was nuts and love 16:9.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

We started checking it out about a month ago.

1. It will not catch on.
2. Like any other stretch mode, stretching for 16:9 will look like crap. You'll need to have bars on the sides.
3. If the movie has subtitles in the normal black bar area, you'd lose them. Would also effect the status bar depending upon your connected device (blu ray player).


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> We started checking it out about a month ago.
> 
> 1. It will not catch on.
> 2. Like any other stretch mode, stretching for 16:9 will look like crap. You'll need to have bars on the sides.
> 3. If the movie has subtitles in the normal black bar area, you'd lose them. Would also effect the status bar depending upon your connected device (blu ray player).


Sorry I missed that thread there, Spartan.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Coming *SOON*!!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Plus, imagine how great 4:3 content is going to look...


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

IIP said:


> Plus, imagine how great 4:3 content is going to look...


Yeah, I bet it is going to look bad but, then again, if I had one I doubt that I would watch too much 4:3 on it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Can you say vaporware? :shrug:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> Yeah, I bet it is going to look bad but, then again, if I had one I doubt that I would watch too much 4:3 on it.


side by side 4:3 would almost fit perfect:lol:


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anybody seen one of the philips whit the ambilight thing in person? I could not figure out if those have been released in the US at all yet. That kinda look gimmicky.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Philips started releasing televisions with Ambilight in January of 2007.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> Has anybody seen one of the philips whit the ambilight thing in person? I could not figure out if those have been released in the US at all yet. That kinda look gimmicky.


Here is a link to the Philips site for Ambilight TV's.

http://www.flattv.ce.philips.com/en/us/ambilight/overview.html


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> Here is a link to the Philips site for Ambilight TV's.
> 
> http://www.flattv.ce.philips.com/en/us/ambilight/overview.html


What I mean is, has anybody seen one in person? Does it look good or cheesey?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> What I mean is, has anybody seen one in person? Does it look good or cheesey?


We had looked at a couple of them in the past 6-12 months,while shopping around for new TV's.
We thought they looked good,but we didn't buy one.
The price point during that time was $500-$700 more for the Ambilight TV's,compared to what we ended up with.


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

The 21:9 is rather misleading. The standard most would recognize in home theater would be 2.35:1. Which is the cinema aspect ratio and is, basically 21:9.

As for the amblight, I've used back lighting for my theater for quite some time. I've never heard of any scientific studies surrounding it but the theory was that it helps 'perceived' contrast. Here's a shot of my backlit screen:










Same shot with the light off:


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i saw one of these on some TV show the other day. I kept thinking I was mistaken in what I saw but now I realize it was this 21:9 TV. They were being used as monitors in the audience. I want to say it was american idol but can't remember for sure.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

That does look alot better with the light on mechman.


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

I think so too. Unfortunately I'll be getting rid of this screen soon. I'm getting an Elite 106" to review and it will more than likely become my new screen.  I may figure out a way to keep the lights behind the new one though.


----------



## rlmdcaa (Oct 26, 2008)

We have a 42 in Phillips plasma with ambilight for 16 months. Great picture and the ambilight is a nice addition to the picture. It "senses" the level of action and gets brighter or softer backlighting based on what is happening on screen. It sound like a gimmick, but it kind f cool to see, especially in a darkened room!


----------

